# skunk



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

*Has anyone ever mounted a skunk, or tanned a skunks hide? How do you go about the skinning process? I am being serious here, for those that may think I'm a little nuts. :evil: Any advice would be helpful. *


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Do it outside is rule # one.
Locate scent glands under tail, stay away from them, don't poke'em, or sqwish'em, or you will be sorry.
Skin like any other critter.
They don't tan well, they have a grease on the inside that is almost bullet proof. Professional tanneries won't even touch them. But they can be tanned, they are a bugger to degrease.


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Paul Thompson said:


> Do it outside is rule # one.
> Locate scent glands under tail, stay away from them, don't poke'em, or sqwish'em, or you will be sorry.
> Skin like any other critter.
> They don't tan well, they have a grease on the inside that is almost bullet proof. Professional tanneries won't even touch them. But they can be tanned, they are a bugger to degrease.


Most Taxidermists probaly will close the door on ya then I assume? 

Once ya got the stink all over your hands, whats the clean up process, is it tomato juice or is this just a myth? 

Thanks for your help Paul.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

If you continue down this road,you will soon discover why we refuse to deal with skunks!!!


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

BWHUNTR said:


> Most Taxidermists probaly will close the door on ya then I assume?
> 
> Once ya got the stink all over your hands, whats the clean up process, is it tomato juice or is this just a myth?
> 
> Thanks for your help Paul.


No need for tomato juice.
Rubber gloves, use latex gloves. Take a garbage bag and make a poncho just in case. Skin it outside on a windy day, and stand up wind, skin down wind.
If you are going to mount it, hug the skull skinning it, you want lots of eye lid skin, and lots of lip skin, and the whole ear canal, skin slowly around these areas.
Double bag the skin and freeze it, food in your freezer WILL absorb the skunk oder.
Take it to a taxidermist (not me or Mitchell) and see what you can do from there.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Paul Thompson said:


> No need for tomato juice.
> Rubber gloves, use latex gloves. Take a garbage bag and make a poncho just in case. Skin it outside on a windy day, and stand up wind, skin down wind.
> If you are going to mount it, hug the skull skinning it, you want lots of eye lid skin, and lots of lip skin, and the whole ear canal, skin slowly around these areas.
> Double bag the skin and freeze it, food in your freezer WILL absorb the skunk oder.
> Take it to a taxidermist (not me or Mitchell) and see what you can do from there.


 
Funny you should mention that...this is how I got my very first freezer for my shop..it was only 3 months old when my buddy thought that mounting a skunk would be a great idea!!! 
He tried everything to get the stink out. Wasn't until I called Tim Hayes or Joe Segler (forgot who it was) and they told me about skunk out. Still have it in my shop. *NO SKUNKS!!!*

Mitch


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Paul Thompson said:


> No need for tomato juice.
> Rubber gloves, use latex gloves. Take a garbage bag and make a poncho just in case. Skin it outside on a windy day, and stand up wind, skin down wind.
> If you are going to mount it, hug the skull skinning it, you want lots of eye lid skin, and lots of lip skin, and the whole ear canal, skin slowly around these areas.
> Double bag the skin and freeze it, food in your freezer WILL absorb the skunk oder.
> Take it to a taxidermist (not me or Mitchell) and see what you can do from there.


*:lol::lol: Thanks for the info, you M have been most helpful.*


----------

